# St. Patrick's Day



## debodun (Feb 18, 2021)

Post St. Patrick's Day related things.

https://www.rd.com/list/st-patricks-day-history/


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

It's a whole month away.....


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2021)

Some people start Christmas in October.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2021)

debodun said:


> Some people start Christmas in October.


Don't you mean July?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Don't you mean July?


That, too. Some do.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2021)

What do you celebrate when you celebrate St.Patrick's Day?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 18, 2021)

Anyone else remember dreaming of and chasing rainbows in hopes of finding the pot of gold?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 18, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> What do you celebrate when you celebrate St.Patrick's Day?


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2021)

I took this pic from my front porch after a summer rainstorm. A member of our village board lives in the renovated church, I sent him the photo by email and asked if he'd found the pot of gold yet. I think my jest missed the mark.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 18, 2021)

My daughter in law leaves some “gold coins” chocolate and a few other little treats from the leprechauns for my grandson.
My heritage is Irish and Scottish and I’m named for a Patrick but a close friends son was killed in an accident on the this date and I have a tough time celebrating.
Also don’t like corned beef and cabbage!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Anyone else remember dreaming of and chasing rainbows in hopes of finding the pot of gold?


I did one time when I was a youngster...chased it into the woods and didn't find the pot of gold...last time I did that...


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Feb 18, 2021)

I don't have beer as a rule, but on St Pat's day in Oz I indulge with a glass of green beer!


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 19, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I did one time when I was a youngster...chased it into the woods and didn't find the pot of gold...last time I did that...


Shucks... you chased the wrong end! LOL!


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Feb 21, 2021)

Awww... that looks like my Gus.


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 25, 2021)

I've always known that my heritage was mostly English and German, but as a result of my sister's DNA test have learned that there's also a little Irish and even some French in me!  It's nice to learn of that...


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Geezerette (Feb 26, 2021)

I want to find a few ST Patrick’s day cards to send to friends who enjoy that sort of thing. I am going to have to find a Hallmark Store or something with a wider selection. Just a few token things in the grocery & drug stores here, no cards, just a few measly decorations and tired looking green iced cup cakes. I think it is because not enough Irish migrated here, or did it during periods when the Irish immigrants were hated. I only 1/4 but proud of it!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 27, 2021)

Does the USA have a Patron saint, or do individual states have their own?  
Many years ago when I was studying in N. Ireland, nobody cared much about St.Patrick's day.  It was just another holiday.  We used to regard it more as an American festival, but could never understand what all the fuss was about.  As an atheist I don't believe in saints (although they may have been real people) as having anything other than ceremonial significance.  Still, any excuse for a party


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2021)

The Virgin Mary

https://thegenealogyguide.com/who-is-patron-saint-of-united-states


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2021)

from-  https://www.history.com/topics/st-patricks-day/history-of-st-patricks-day

St. Patrick’s Day is celebrated annually on March 17, the anniversary of his death in the fifth century. The Irish have observed this day as a religious holiday for over 1,000 years. 

On St. Patrick’s Day, which falls during the Christian season of Lent, Irish families would traditionally attend church in the morning and celebrate in the afternoon. 

Lenten prohibitions against the consumption of meat were waived and people would dance, drink and feast–on the traditional meal of Irish bacon and cabbage.

Saint Patrick, who lived during the fifth century, is the patron saint of Ireland and its national apostle. Born in Roman Britain, he was kidnapped and brought to Ireland as a slave at the age of 16. He later escaped, but returned to Ireland and was credited with bringing Christianity to its people.

The first St. Patrick’s Day parade took place not in Ireland but in America. Records show that a St. Patrick’s Day parade was held on March 17, 1601 in a Spanish colony in what is now St. Augustine, Florida

More than 100 St. Patrick's Day parades are held across the United States; New York City and Boston are home to the largest celebrations.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 28, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Does the USA have a Patron saint, or do individual states have their own?
> Many years ago when I was studying in N. Ireland, nobody cared much about St.Patrick's day.  It was just another holiday.  We used to regard it more as an American festival, but could never understand what all the fuss was about.  As an atheist I don't believe in saints (although they may have been real people) as having anything other than ceremonial significance.  Still, any excuse for a party


All of Ireland recognizes St. Patrick as their patron.  It is also a Holy Day of Obligation in the Republic of Ireland.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 28, 2021)

https://www.hanielas.com/simple-shamrock-cookies-for-saint/


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2021)

Love the Irish, although not a holiday in Australia, pubs overflow with celebrations, Irish dancing etc,  St Pats day, 17th March is the time to plant Sweet Peas, (some new releases are gorgeous).  Irish superstition spans generations in my family - never put new shoes on a table still applies in this house.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Mar 1, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> It's a whole month away.....


LOL... nothing like being prepared!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 1, 2021)

Yesterday was green beer Sunday in one of our old Irish neighborhoods but due to Covid there was a much smaller crowd and the tanker truck was not present.

Here are a couple of photos from happier times.     

https://www.colemansirishpub.com/gallery


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (Mar 3, 2021)

While looking into my family tree, I discovered my ancestors were all Irish on March 17th! Not on March 16th or 18th, just the 17th. 

Seemed odd until I discovered it's a very common trait world wide!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Gaer (Mar 4, 2021)

These are a few  little leprechauns that I  designed and made!  Now, i give you all a special secret passed down on my Father's side for many generations.It's an old Irish superstition that on St.Patrick's Day, you are to plant a potatoe in order to have good luck the rest of the year!
Don't take these words lightly.  This is a truism.  It will bring you GOOD LUCK!
( I think we all need it after the year we had!)


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 7, 2021)

Apology to the Irish but I will never drink green beer.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 7, 2021)

I am neither Irish nor Catholic but I will gladly buy you a beer.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2021)

Here's a great recipe for those who want to celebrate, St. Patrick's Day with a yummy dish.

https://www.recipetineats.com/irish-beef-and-guinness-stew/


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Mar 17, 2021)

St. Patrick's Day​
Great

Time for the amateur drinkers to flood the pubs

I'm stayin' home


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 17, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Here's a great recipe for those who want to celebrate, St. Patrick's Day with a yummy dish.
> 
> https://www.recipetineats.com/irish-beef-and-guinness-stew/
> 
> View attachment 155083


I've often made this for my son, Liam loves it.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Mar 17, 2021)

Just like i do every year, going to do some hunting for that POT of GOLD.......that little guy hides very well.


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 155118


OMG,,,ZZ Top does St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2021)

There was an impromptu St. Patrick's Day party at Bible study yesterday. Some people brought hot cross buns, shamrock cookies and cupcakes decorated with shamrock sprinkles and fake gold coins.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 19, 2021)




----------

